# Farbmanagement



## comixeva (24. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand mit CMS aus?

Was genau bewirkt ein Ausgabefarbprofil (Tag), das in Photoshop in ein Bild eingebettet wird?

- Simuliert es ausschließlich eine Ausgabesituation am Monitor? (D.h., ich kann das Bild nach Augenschein einstellen, und im Druck sieht es dann so aus wie am Monitor.)

- Oder rechnet es außerdem auf die reinen Bildfarbwerte bei der Ausgabe das Profil obendrauf?

- Wenn das zweite der Fall ist, könnte ich also dem Bild ein anderes Profil zuweisen und das Bild ohne weitere Bearbeitung z.B. auf einem gelblicheren Papier drucken lassen. Das Profil würde die veränderten Papiereigenschaften ausgleichen.

- Ist das so oder muss ich für veränderte Ausgabebedingungen das Bild neu manuell einstellen? Das hieße: Das Profil simuliert am Monitor die veränderten Ausgabebedingungen, und ich passe das Bild manuell daran an.

Wenn ich hier mal durchsteige, bin ich froh!
Gespannt auf Eure Antworten,
Eva


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (24. Juli 2003)

*live und in Farbe*

Also,
im Großen und Ganzen hast Du eingentlich getroffen, worauf's bei Profilen ankommt und wozu sie da sind.
Einerseits sollen sie das Entsprechende Ausgabemedium bzw. den jeweiligen Bedruckstoff managen/simulieren.
Andererseits dienen sie als Refernez für Umwandlungen der Farben.
Und das ist das fuchsige. Denn genau genommen braucht es zwei Profile, eins für die RGB-Farben und ein weiteres für's CMYK. Diese müssen aufeinander abgestimmt sein. (worüber sich meist keiner Gedanken macht)
Das mit dem Gelblichen Papier ist ein gutes Beispiel. Du sprichst da auf den sog. Weißpunkt eines Zielfarbraums (auch Gamut genannt) an. An der Stelle soll das Bild halt weiß sein, ohne Farbstich. Hast du gelbliches Papier, auf dem Du drucken willst, kann Dein Ausdruck an der hellsten und weißesten Stelle ja nur maximal das gelbe Papier zeigen. Und das kannst Du am Bildschirm mit dem geeigneten Profil simulieren - der Monitor stellt weiße Stellen gelbstichig dar. Wenn Du das Bild dann aber in CMYK umwandelst, sollte das System jedoch wissen, dass dieses gelblich aussehende Weiß EIGENENTLICH in RICHTIGES WEIß umgesetzt werden muss. Sonst wird's in seiner Farbzusammensetzung nämlich WIRKLICH GELB und der Ausdruck sieht dann noch gelber als nötig, wenn nicht gar scheibe aus. Und, als wär's nicht genug, soll Dein CMYK-Bild am Bildschirm aber auch so aussehen wie auffem Papier - wenn das Papier gelb ist, dann muss es am Schirm auch gelblich aussehen.
So.
Nun, da wir vollends verwirrt sind, noch einige deprimierende Erkenntnisse zum Schluss - ermittelt und überprüft in zwei Semestern Reproduktionstechnik an der TU Darmstadt: 
Keiner kann sagen, DAS oder DIE perfekten Farbprofile zu haben, mit denen man immer auf der sicheren Seite ist, das oben beschriebene Problem in den Griff zu kriegen.
Die meisten Ausgabe-Geräte machen eh' was sie wollen. Tintenstrahler wie Farblaser sind kaum dazu zu bringen, eingebettete Profile wie erwartet umzusetzen.
Eigentlich helfen nur langwierige Testreihen mit Probe-Ausdrucken, um sich mit den gewählten Einstellungen an ein Wunschergebnis anzunähern.


----------



## comixeva (25. Juli 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

danke für Deine Antwort. Ich denke,  die Problematik habe ich begriffen, und es scheint ja tatsächlich ungefähr so schlimm zu sein wie ich befürchtet hatte...

Hm, nun noch mal zur Entwirrung - verstehe ich das richtig?

Es gibt 2 Arten von Profilen: 

1. solche für die Bildschirmdarstellung, die an den Farbwerten des Bildes nichts verändern. Am Bildschirm sieht das Bild gelblicher aus als ohne Profil. Ich drehe das Gelb z.B. mit Gradationskurven raus, bis mir das Bild wieder gefällt. Die reinen "echten" Farbwerte haben jetzt weniger Gelb. Das gelbliche Papier fügt bei der Ausgabe wieder Gelb hinzu. 

Dieses Profil stellt man in Photoshop bei Farbeinstellungen -> Arbeitsfarbraum -> CMYK ein. 

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch ein eindeutiger Name für diese Art von Profil. Ist CMYK-Profil eindeutig? Oder Ausgabeprofil? Oder Arbeitsfarbraum?

2. solche, die dem Ausgabegerät sagen, Du hast ein gelbliches ungestrichenes Papier, also modifiziere alles, was Du druckst, entsprechend. Hier werden die Farbwerte verändert. Es wird nicht an ein einzelnes Photoshop-Bild angehängt, sondern bezieht sich auf z.B. eine Freehanddatei, in der die Bilder verknüpft sind.
Richtig?
So, wer stellt das ein? Die Druckerei an der Maschine?


Wenn das in etwa so funktioniert, wie ich schreibe, würde ich für alle Bilder in meinem Freehanddokument ein Profil in Photoshop anlegen und sie danach nach Augenschein einstellen. Die Farbwerte der Bilder haben also "in echt" weniger Gelb und gleichen das Papiergelb aus. das angehängte Profil ("Arbeitsfarbraum") wirkt sich beim Druck nicht aus. (Richtig?) 

Der Rest des Dokuments hat noch keinen Ausgleich und wird im Druck gelblicher erscheinen als gewünscht.

Benutze ich jetzt für alles zusammen noch ein Ausgabeprofil, bleibt die Differenz zwischen Bildern und Freehand-Elementen ja erhalten. Die Bilder würden zu blau. Oder?

Wie geht man sinnvollerweise damit um?

Schonmal herzlichen Dank für Deine Mühe,
Eva


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (27. Juli 2003)

*Farbe bekennen*

Also,
das mit der farbverbindlichen Darstellung in Vektorprogrammen wie Freehand oder Illustrator funktioniert leider nicht. Die Farben werden nie richtig dargestellt.

Aber von Anfang an:

Unter Photoshops Farbeinstellungen kannst Du RGB und CMYK einstellen. RGB regelt den Monitor - CMYK regelt, wie Dein RGB-Bildchen in CMYK umgerechnet wird, wenn Du den Modus änderst, quasi, wie das eine Farbsystem auf das andere Abgebildet wird, wie der Schwarz-Kanal aus den Bildinformationen herausgerechnet wird.

Grundsätzlich gilt, dass Du mit allen Werkzeugen, die Photoshop Dir bietet, die Farbwerte der Bildpunkte veränderst, sei es jetzt die Gradation, die Tonwertkorrektur oder die völlig ungenaue Einstellung Helligkeit/Kontrast.
Das Vorher/Nachher kannst Du mit Hilfe der Werte-Palette oder auch mit dem Farbregler kontrollieren. Das ist auch der sicherste Weg. Du hast Dein Bild geöffnet und rufst nun die Gradationskurven auf (faule User drücken dazu die Tastencombo Strg-M    ) Nun gehst Du in mit deinem Mauszeiger über Dein Bild und stellst fest, dass dieser sich in eine Pipette verwandelt, mit der Du ins Bild klicken kannst. Du suchst die eine Stelle, die Weiß werden soll. Nun wandert Dein Blick auf die hoffentlich eingeblendete Farbregler-Palette. Diese zeigt Dir an, in welchen RGB-Anteilen sich Dein Bild in der angeklickten Stelle zusammensetzt, Du kannst einen recht hohen Wert für Rot, Grün und Blau ablesen. Wenn Du nun an den Kurven der Gradation manipulierst, wirst Du feststellen, dass sich die Werte Deines gemessenem Pixels mitverändern. Du könntest alle 3 Werte auf's Maximum hochreißen, dann hättest Du das hellste Weiß wo gibt im RGB-Land. Wäre aber nicht so gut, den das ist schon ZU hell, heller als das reinste Papier. Also bescheiden sein und die Wert auf ca. 244 einstellen und zwar alle gleich, dann ist es nämlich absolut neutral und ohne Farbstich. Analog funktioniert das Ganze latürnich auch für's Schwarz - Bildpunkt anklicken, an den Kurven zerren und Werte im Farbregler-Dingsbums im Auge behalten. Zielwerte: ca. 15 pro Farbkanal.
Das geht übrigens direkt in einem Rutsch, denn Du brauchst in der Gradation nur die Endpunkte zu verschieben, die mit gerader Linie verbunden bleiben können. Keine Kurven erzeugen, dann wird die Farbe des gesamten Bildes sofort verfälscht.

Im Großen und Ganzen ist Dein Bild jetzt auf das Soll-Weiß und Soll-Schwarz eingestellt. Du kannst das Bild danach in CMYK umwandeln. Zur Sicherheit kannst Du die Farbwerte noch mal überprüfen. Du stellst den Farbregler um auf CMYK und klickst mit der Pipette in Dein Wunsch-Weiß und Wunsch-Schwarz. Das Weiß sollte ein ca. 7 % Cyan, 5 % Magenta, 5 % Gelb und keine K-Farbe haben. Das Schwarz ... naja, wie das aussieht, hängt davon ab, welches Profil Du für die Umwandlung eingestellt hast. Was da das Beste sein soll, darüber wird schon seit Jahrzehnten diskutiert. 

Und nun noch ein Wort zum gefürchten gelben Papier. Unsere Wahrnehmung sucht sich bei der Betrachtung von Bildern immer Referenzwerte - und das unbewusst. Wenn wir ein Bild gedruckt auf Papier sehen, sagt unser Gehirn: 'So! Dass hellste, das unbedruckte Papier mein ich, das is' Weiß!' Dementsprechend beurteilen wir das gedruckte Motiv, was wir sehen. Würden wir das selbe Bild auf direkt daneben auf 'weißerem' Papier sehen, würde uns der Farbstich erst bewusst auffallen - ansonsten sind für uns die hellen Stellen im Motiv halt weiß, und damit basta! Das heißt, Du brauchst Dir - eigentlich - nicht so den Kopf darüber zu zerbrechen, Dein Bild könne zu gelblich werden. Ich empfehle Dir, es möglichst Farbstichfrei zu erzeugen. Orientiere Dich dabei an Zahlen, nicht so sehr daran, wie's Dir am Bildschirm vorkommt.

Tja ... was machen wir nun mit Zeugx von Freehand und Co? Nun, die hübschen Formen, die Du damit machen kannst, sind am Monitor einfach nicht farbverbindlich - damit werden wir leben müssen. Daher ist es hier umso wichtiger, mit den richtigen Werten zu operieren. Willst Du zum Bleistift ein reines Rot, dann erstell Dir kein Objekt in 100 % Rot, sondern gleich in 100 % Magenta und 100 % Gelb. Gleich im Vierfarbmodus zu bauen bringt Dich auf die sichere Seite. Wenn Du EPS-Dateien mit eigenen Farben speicherst, sieh zu dass die selbstgemischten Farben eindeutige Namen haben z.B. '50c50y' für ein Mittelgrün.

So. Ich hoffe, das alles bringt Dich ein Bisschen weiter. Zum Abschluss kannst Du darauf vertrauen, dass jeder Drucker an seiner Druckmaschine sich bemüht, die Bilder ansehnlich zu drucken.


----------

